# Chevrolet Cruze Two-Door Won't Happen, But Buick May Get Small Hatch



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How much has changed!


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

I couldn't understand why Buick dumped the Verano (in the U.S., anyway). They could have done more with that car, including a hatch or AWD version.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I was looking at the sales figures for the Verano. I guess Buick figured it was not popular enough to bring it into the 2nd generation maybe?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I vote for a convertible 2dr myself!


----------



## xbazzarex (Jun 5, 2016)

This is exactly why Buick needed to go back in 2009/2010 and Pontiac needed to be kept. GM has no brand for its sporty cars, or even experimental cars. Chevy seems to be uninterested in doing anything other then the safest bet. A performance oriented hatchback cruze would sell like hot cakes, I see tons of Gti and focus st on the road, I guess Chevy just likes being boring for their lower end customers.


----------

